# New PS3 Model, no PS2 BC



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

The new Ps3 model has the name CECH-3000B. It will come in both 320GB and 160GB models, nothing looks different then some slight twicks to the power and eject button design, it has also been mentioned,  “This product will not be compatible with PS2 software.” is what is translated from the official Sony Information Page.
[/p] 




Sony Info Page  




Source


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 20, 2011)

Hm..do I smell PS2 backwards compatibility?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 20, 2011)

Woot. I will buy that if I can play Guitar Hero PS2 with the old guitars on this.


----------



## r3l4x (Jun 20, 2011)

※本製品は、「プレイステーション ２」専用ソフトウェアとの互換性を有しておりません。 

Freely translates to: This product will be compatible with PS2 software.

*edit* 

sorry guys i screwed the pooch on this one, it won't be compatible with PS2 exclusive software.
I messed up the verb form when going over the data, terribly sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 20, 2011)

Never was interested in PS3, not even now lol. 3DS ftw, waiting for PS Vita though (launch purchase for me).


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

r3l4x said:
			
		

> ???????????????? ?????????????????????????
> 
> Freely translates to: This product will be compatible with PS2 software.


Ty, I'll edit the post with that.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 20, 2011)

Meh. Unless I want my PS2 games to look decent on my HDTV, I just couldn't care anymore. I've got a modded PS2 with all my games hooked up to my older TV.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe its an incentive for ppl to buy it as it might have better security for those who dont know about ps3 hacking


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## R2DJ (Jun 20, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Woot. I will buy that if I can play Guitar Hero PS2 with the old guitars on this.


Same here. The 80's Hero is the only Hero game I've never owned and played. I got a friend who has a bunch of PS2 GH controllers and games and this would be really cool.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Way to bring back a feature you used to have Sony.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Wanted and needed.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll wait till it launches to see what games it's compatible with. As long as it'll play all of my discs, I think it'll finally be time for me to upgrade my PS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2011)

Too little, too late, Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, sounds pretty neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But really late to the party? I am not gonna buy another PS3 -.-


----------



## zachpl (Jun 20, 2011)

I will give them a year till they take away the feature for a 2nd time. XD


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why just not get a 60$ PS2, mod it, and have all the free games you want?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Free McBoot Ftw. I know this is off-topic but free McBoot helped me relive my childhood memories 
(sly cooper)

On-Topic: Wait a second.... didn't the first early models of the PS3, support PS2 backward compatibility?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then in around 07-08 it didn't support it anymore... why would sony add it back on again through hardware and not software? 
Seems like they want more $$$ than usual, typical sony


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2011)

Checked the other PS3 models' pages

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/tra...h52pUIf-885WIfg

Can anyone translate this?

?????????????????? ?????????????????????????

The CECH-3000 and CECH-2500 models say that they will have BC

BUT If you use Babelfish it says that both won't get BC.

wat

I also don't see the word "nai" there soooooo


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Like I said, sony just wants more money, this should of been done through an software update...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course when Nintendo makes a console revision people think it's so fucking amazing. When Sony does one, they're just money hungry bastards.

It's greener, lighter, and possibly runs PS2 games. Quit your bitching.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Of course when Nintendo makes a console revision people think it's so fucking amazing. When Sony does one, they're just money hungry bastards.
> 
> It's greener, lighter, and possibly runs PS2 games. Quit your bitching.


Guild, when are you going to buy a PS3 already?  Though I agree, you're right.  Don't see why everyone's so upset.  I'm pretty sure the Black Wii got better reception, and that was backup proof.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope the backwards compatibility, if it happens, is software based. Then we can all get it via an update. That would be really awesome, but Im not holding out much hope for it.

@Guild: GBAtemp Sony haters gona hate.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I hope the backwards compatibility, if it happens, is software based. Then we can all get it via an update. That would be really awesome, but Im not holding out much hope for it.


That would be awesome.  Then I could finally get rid of my slim PS2.  I don't like that thing, I miss my Fat one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 20, 2011)

Not so fast. Nothing is sure yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK. Between the Vita, various video games, Magic cards, and a gaming computer, I really don't know. If my funds for a gaming computer fall short by the time my income ends (until school starts up again), I'll just use it for a PS3 and some games. Sorry for the off topic.

But yeah, the black Wii was basically a coat of paint that was back-up proof and people are loving it more than this.


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds great ,PS2 backwards compatibility .
wanna bet the security of this console will be x10 more stronger ?


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Of course when Nintendo makes a console revision people think it's so fucking amazing. When Sony does one, they're just money hungry bastards.
> 
> It's greener, lighter, and possibly runs PS2 games. Quit your bitching.


But why would they remove a feature and add it BACK ON AGAIN!? Not bitching its that it does not make sense!
And its reasonable to run it through software, so that people who already OWN a PS3, doesn't have to buy another console for this feature.
A STRONG AND WISE Marketing idea would've been to include a hardware AND software upgrade. 
So consumers who do not own the console can get it and for the people that already own the PS3 should get it via update.
THIS is what sony should've done, that or they shouldn't have removed the feature in the first place.
If this doesn't change the way you see in sony (that they are money hungry bastards) then I don't know what will


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wanted it back so they added it back.  Don't see what's so hard to understand.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think. Then you realise, that it does make sense. Sony lost many consumers in the last couple of month due to security issues and a PS3 with PS2 backwards compatibility will please a lot of people so Sony can regain customers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> But why would they remove a feature and add it BACK ON AGAIN!? Not bitching its that it does not make sense!
> And its reasonable to run it through software, so that people who already OWN a PS3, doesn't have to buy another console for this feature.
> A STRONG AND WISE Marketing idea would've been to include a hardware AND software upgrade.
> So consumers who do not own the console can get it and for the people that already own the PS3 should get it via update.
> ...



Because they wanted to make the Slim's cheaper than the backwards compatibility was from hardware, not software (last time I checked). Unless Sony has been making Autobot-brand PS3s, a software update isn't gonna magically make it PS2 compatible. 

And seriously, who gives a fuck about backwards compatibility? I buy new consoles to play new games, I can play older games on older consoles. PS2s are all of like $60 or cheaper and the games are hardly above $10 a piece outside of some rarities. You want PS2 games? Buy a fucking PS2 and stop complaining. I don't remember people bitching this much about the DSi. Sure, it had a mediocre camera and some neat features, but at least the PS3 Slim was half the goddamn price.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And seriously, who gives a fuck about backwards compatibility? I buy new consoles to play new games, I can play older games on older consoles. PS2s are all of like $60 or cheaper and the games are hardly above $10 a piece outside of some rarities. You want PS2 games? Buy a fucking PS2 and stop complaining. I don't remember people bitching this much about the DSi. Sure, it had a mediocre camera and some neat features, but at least the PS3 Slim was half the goddamn price.



I will never complain if a new console doesn't have real backwards compatibility. But I am happy if it does, because it's better than emulating and better than having 10 consoles in your rack (or fiddling with cables every time).


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ron457x2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my post on thet 2nd page[Before I replied you]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol calm down, but all that aside, 
sony just wants to make more money and possibly expanding the PS3 with a feature.
Sucks though, 350$ for a feature
EDIT: You must be a die-hard PS2 Fanatic if you really think this is worth it


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Why just not get a 60$ PS2, mod it, and have all the free games you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They ditched BC because it increased production costs. They can bring it back as production costs have decreased.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Read my post on the 1st page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have a post on the first page.

And saying "Yeah, Sony are money hungry!" isn't justifying your point. It's actually just making mine more credible.

Show me where it says $350. Don't say "OH I CONVERTED THE JAPANESE PRICE" because prices are always different from country to country.

God forbid Sony try to sell a system to, shocker, people who don't own one yet. If you're buying a PS3 you'll probably be wanting to get this one.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony hasn't done shit yet, it's not even confirmed whether it's a software or hardware change.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Ron457x2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is what I wanted to know. Makes sense, but an update could of made up for that. 
Ahh well, they brought it back... sorta...
EDIT: If its a software update AND Hardware update, they'll benefit.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuckers I wanted PS2 BC on my slim and im not buying a new ps3.

I'll just wait until Cobra USB ports their stuff to 3.55


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Why just not get a 60$ PS2, mod it, and have all the free games you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except this is legal and to play disks you'd need pay for disks, HDD, or an External HD


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope by "PS2 software" they won't make it only compatible with _digitally purchased _ PS2 software. I might have heard incorrectly, but I thought the PS3's PS1 compatibility nowadays was purchase-based.

If this turns out not to be a red herring (which it probably isn't) I'll start saving up immediately.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> I hope by "PS2 software" they won't make it only compatible with _digitally purchased _ PS2 software. I might have heard incorrectly, but I thought the PS3's PS1 compatibility nowadays was purchase-based.



I'm pretty sure all PS3s still have PS1 compatibility via discs. You can of course purchase them as well on the PSN Store.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've had a PS3 for 3 years and had no idea O_O


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not every PS1 game is playable. There is a compatibiliy list on the playstation blog and other websites.


----------



## Assax (Jun 20, 2011)

So, am I the only one who is really pissed by this?

It better be software emulated and not for the new console only.
I'm not trying to be a d**k here but honestly  what is this?
I don't even know how to start and put everything into words.

First they remove it for new models, then they remove otheros and piss people off who bought the console for 600$, then they start bringing out HD collections of PS2 games which I wouldn't even consider getting if I had the original PS2 ones working on my PS3, then they get attacked by hackers etc etc (we all know the story)
and now suddenly they want to bring back PS2 support out of nowhere and expect people to pay AGAIN? Good thing I haven't purchased any HD collection game so far.

Also before anyone replies with "who cares about backward support just get a cheap PS2", I do own a PS2 but its seriously annoying to always switch my Videoinput cables, which I have to do because I still have many consoles plugged in. Other than that it's just a waste of space in my room. 
I mean who really wants to dust off his PS2 just to play it for some weeks and then put it back again before it starts collecting dust.

On my side, I'm not getting the new Ps3 and I'm really getting annoyed with Sony even though they might have good spirit behind it or whatever, I don't think that I can actually be the only one who is mad at this as many have bought the PS3 knowing, or at least be pretty sure about that it won't have Ps2 support anymore.

Just my 50 cents.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright im using all the money im saving for a 360 for this


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 20, 2011)

Assax: Exactly, you expressed some of my thoughts.

Personally I would still buy one if it is cheap. I bought my PS3 very late and I knew it didn't have PS2 and OtherOS anymore, so that's fine.. But for everyone else, especially early adaptors - that had the wonderful experience of Sony stealing something they bought - your points are very true!


----------



## Assax (Jun 20, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Assax: Exactly, you expressed some of my thoughts.
> 
> Personally I would still buy one if it is cheap. I bought my PS3 very late and I knew it didn't have PS2 and OtherOS anymore, so that's fine.. But for everyone else, especially early adaptors - that had the wonderful experience of Sony stealing something they bought - your points are very true!



I'm a late adaptor too, I bought it after BC was removed but before OtherOs was stripped, it didn't matter much to me, what I care more about is just that if it is really coming and will be hardware emulated then I wouldn't buy the one I own now if I had the choice between non BC and BC for the same price, maybe even cheaper.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 20, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> -snip-


I agree with you. Regardless of what result has been, the ensuing path has been one of vacillation and dirty tricks.

@Johnny_Drama: I don't think that's an honest argument. True, Sony is not forcing him at gunpoint to buy a new model, but how does it really endorse Sony when a consumer is subjected to the following processes?

1.) They bring out a costly product with impressive features.
2.) They eliminate some of the impressive features in the hardware to save costs.
3.) Despite customer outrage, Sony gives no indication if the features will ever be incorporated into future models. It is heavily implied that the change is _permanent_, due to lack of straight answers from the parent company.
3.) They eliminate the _last_ of the impressive features (OtherOS).
4.) Insert legal events concerning Hotz, Chokolo, et. all, here.
5.) They suddenly bring out a new model that incorporates some of the cut features, presumed to be gone forever, due to Sony's unwillingness to talk about it in-depth.
6.) Elation, suspicion and...Profit!

Your rejoinder does not really allow us to critically ascertain this recent development, all the while keeping Sony's marketing history with the PS3 in mind. Sony is not god, and it does not move in mysterious ways.

Edit: Not compatible, then? Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> So, am I the only one who is really pissed by this?



Nobody forces you to buy a new model. You rather have Sony not releasing a new model with BC? And not release any BC at all for the hardcore fans who've been dying for years asking for it and the new consumers.


----------



## Assax (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'd rather not have Sony release a model for the same price with a feature that was stripped of the original Ps3 models in the first place.
Not trying to be selfish but Sony should at least have the decency to add it for everyone, I wouldn't call people who are new to the PS3 hardcore fans, but rather those who bought the early models to begin with.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

Apparently it has *NO BACKWARD COMPATIBILITY*. Mistranslated.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ?This product does not have compatibility with the software for exclusive use of "the PlayStation2".



Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's of no use now anymore. I really like the idea of BC, but it's a bit on the late side... You know, they should have gave this feature to the players since the start, but it wasn't possible then. I think many Sony fans will really like this, but I'm not buying a new PS3 just for this, got a working ps2 slim.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> Johnny_Drama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you please tell me the price? I'm dying to know. Oh wait, we're you also pissed when Sony released a 299 system with the same features as the 399 system?


----------



## Assax (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are comparing a general price reduction for the same system with the same functions to a new model with the same price as the model without the "new features", that stands in no relation to each other.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> You are comparing a general price reduction for the same system with the same functions to a new model with the same price as the model without the "new features", that stands in no relation to each other.



Yes it does, it's called _Market Price_.

Read on it, here's an interesting quote from wikipedia, where in ingredients are obviously the features and the dish the model.

"price of dish depends on market price of ingredients, and price is available upon request".


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 20, 2011)

-10 minutes later-
*checks post*
-laughs-
All this HYPE because of a mistranslation.
As I have said like 3 times in this post, 
sony should put this into consideration and make the PS2 feature a software upgrade.

ON-TOPIC: New PS3 with tighter security and fixed exploits
Drives,etc. Is basically what this thread is now.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> sony should put this into consideration and make the PS2 feature a software upgrade.


Except they obviously aren't, and given the look of this new SKU, they probably never will.

@Johnny_Drama: I find your comparison of the PS3 to a notice of what appears on a restaurant menu, to be poor.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> -10 minutes later-
> *checks post*
> -laughs-
> All this HYPE because of a mistranslation.
> ...


Actually there's no proof.  Until 
Densetsu gets here there is nothing to confirm.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 20, 2011)

So it will have Backwards compability with ps2/ps1 or not? my PS3 can play any game... PS1, PS2, PS3... but it costed me 600€ (almost at launch, like 2 weeks)


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 20, 2011)

A search of "cech-3000b" on Google indicates that the only real change is that it is lighter and "more efficient" than previous slim models.
http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&amp...mp;aql=&oq=


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 20, 2011)

I appreciate you guys adding PS2 BC to your new PS3s, but why the fuck would you screw the slim owners? I'd rather have a system update then a new fucking console.

...Sony, stop screwing around.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it's a good idea but too late because most people already have a PS3.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 20, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PS3 Phat > Slim: Release new dish in new cheaper coat, expect price cut, price cut get.

PS3 Slim > Slim BC: Release new dish in same coat, add new ingredient, no price cut.


----------



## Assax (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> PS3 Phat > Slim: Release new dish in new cheaper coat, expect price cut, price cut get.
> 
> PS3 Slim > Slim BC: Release new dish in same coat, add new ingredient, no price cut.



Except that a dish is a one time investment and you'd have to buy it again if you wanted to enjoy it once more.
If you buy a console you keep it and most likely don't want to buy the same console twice just in another model for even the same price and if its going to be cheaper people who bought the earlier model are neglected.

People who buy the console with knowing there is no BC because it was removed inititally anyway don't think it will ever make a comeback and assume its the final status.
It would be a little different if they didn't have PS2 BC from the beginning and add it totally new now.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Really? From what I've read here, it seems that most PS3 owners won't buy the new model nor would the mainstream give a shit about it I guess. The hardcore market isn't that big. And for those who do care, I think Sony would do a great job by releasing a new model.


You're (selectively) quoting my argument out of context. That was when we were under the impression that PS2 BC was being added. But this new model does not appear to have brought anything new, besides removing LEDs, cutting power consumption, and making the console .4 kg lighter. I don't consider this to be a new model, nor is this a "good job." There's no need to defend Sony, or any of the other console giants when it comes to new and continued feature-stripping.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 20, 2011)

id rather have my good old launch phat-ps2 (yes it still works changed the laser once or twice)  hooked on the old TV, and ill purchase the the HD remakes as i see fit.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Fuckers I wanted PS2 BC on my slim and im not buying a new ps3.
> 
> I'll just wait until Cobra USB ports their stuff to 3.55


that cobra device will never allow you to play ps2 games on a slim
all it does right now is allow you ti play ps2 and ps1 iso's on a ps2 bc ps3


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> The new Ps3 model has the name CECH-3000B. It will come in both 320GB and 160GB models, nothing looks different then some slight twicks to the power and eject button design, it has also been mentioned,  “This product will not be compatible with PS2 software.” is what is translated from the official Sony Information Page.
> [/p]
> 
> 
> ...



Is this anything new. The PS3 hasn't supported PS2 in a long while now, which is just dumb and stupid. There is a 1% chance that the PS2 hardware, or whatever Hardware emulated it in the original PS3's which were compatible, were actually the root cause of the problems they said they were. 99% chance that it actually was sony saying "Oh lol we dont want to have to support something you paid for so we'll take it away lol". 

Correct me if I am wrong.

Oh by the way, 400th POST!


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are wrong. PS2 BC increased production costs at a time when PS3 production was expensive so they cut it to cut costs. Business. And PS2 BC was never taken away as you suggest, it was only available on the old 60GB systems which can still have PS2 BC. It was just a feature unavailable on other versions of the PS3.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 20, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So not all hope is lost and still PSX support would still be awesome.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 20, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok, sorry about jumping to conclusions on that, like I always seem to, heh.

Still I fail to see why they didn't add it back when the production costs dropped in price, that still seems just kinda lazy to me, but whatever I can't be bothered to care...

And apparently I'm hungry, not that it has anything to do with this.


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2011)

Sony sold about 6 million PS2s in the last financial year. They also allow for PS2 collections to be published. Moneh talks.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

I can confirm that there will be *NO* backwards compatibility with PS2 games on this new PS3 model. The phrase "???????" is a formal way of conjugating a verb into the negative. Hope this clears up any confusion. 

Can anyone link directly to the Japanese text? I'm on a phone and it's a pain to search for it on a tiny screen and touch keyboard. Thanks


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I can confirm that there will be *NO[\b] backwards compatibility with PS2 games on this new PS3 model. The phrase "???????" is a formal way of conjugating a verb into the negative. Hope this clears up any confusion.
> 
> Can anyone link directly to the Japanese text? I'm on a phone and it's a pain to search for it on a tiny screen and touch keyboard. Thanks
> 
> ...


*
http://www.jp.playstation.com/ps3/hardware/cech3000b.html*


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 20, 2011)

They wouldn't add PS2 BC compatibility, otherwise no one would buy the HD collections except trophy whores like me.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 20, 2011)

Little too late for this, they are already releasing some PS2 games in HD with trophies. That sounds like a better deal then non-HD games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a great idea how to make y'all able to play games for your 11 years old console. It'll play like you're actually using a real PS2!

...connect your damn PS2 to the TV. There, problem fixed. You have games but you don't have the console? Surely you jest.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I have a great idea how to make y'all able to play games for your 11 years old console. It'll play like you're actually using a real PS2!
> 
> ...connect your damn PS2 to the TV. There, problem fixed. You have games but you don't have the console? Surely you jest.


Well, I bought one which I thought had ps2 on it for two reasons:

1: My old one broke, and I was getting a ps3 anyway, so I thought "What's the reason to buy another ps2" mind you I didn't know that new ps3's had no Ps2 bc back then.

2: Too much clutter, my Tv can only play about 4 consoles, with bc I could get rid of clutter.

And besides, the translation was messed up, it actually said there will not be BC on said console, the news where I got it updated it as well, not this news source I mean.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Yeah I didn't realize although I just googled it and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be my dream come true, even if it's buggy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

That wasn't my point - I'm all for backwards compatibility, but where does it end? The PS2 was first made 11 years ago, is there really a point for a contemporary PS3 to play all those games? Get a cheapo PS2 off E-Bay and play the real experience instead of stretched shitty-ness.

My TV takes up to 3 consoles and still I have *no* problem whatsoever in swapping them when I feel like using one that's not connected at the moment.

Love your consoles - be collectors. BC or not, nothing beats "the real experience".


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> That wasn't my point - I'm all for backwards compatibility, but where does it end? The PS2 was first made 11 years ago, is there really a point for a contemporary PS3 to play all those games? Get a cheapo PS2 off E-Bay and play the real experience instead of stretched shitty-ness.
> 
> My TV takes up to 3 consoles and still I have *no* problem whatsoever in swapping them when I feel like using one that's not connected at the moment.
> 
> Love your consoles - be collectors. BC or not, nothing beats "the real experience".


Well it's very convenient, saves space, is less risky since it's nigh on impossible to find a new PS2, saves time- I'd say it's very practical as well.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> That wasn't my point - I'm all for backwards compatibility, but where does it end? The PS2 was first made 11 years ago, is there really a point for a contemporary PS3 to play all those games? Get a cheapo PS2 off E-Bay and play the real experience instead of stretched shitty-ness.
> 
> My TV takes up to 3 consoles and still I have *no* problem whatsoever in swapping them when I feel like using one that's not connected at the moment.
> 
> Love your consoles - be collectors. BC or not, nothing beats "the real experience".


Yeah, that's true, I just don't like clutter, I'm all for playing on the real thing, I do, I just like it to be in all in one place.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen several stores that carry New and Refurbed PS2's, both Slims and Fat's, both in the UK and in Poland. It's NOT hard to find one, trust me on this one.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see why, though I'd still like Bc on ps3, even if it was buggy. But that's just me.


----------



## C-Kronos (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the newest revision of the PS2 Slim in the US, got a Modbo 4.0 chip with the matrix infinity 1.99 firmware, soldered it in, and it works perfectly.

I don't really care about the HDD use, my spindle of DVDs suit me just fine, besides, most PS2 games I play take 40+ hours to beat, I wont be swapping discs out all the time, haha.

Indeed, nothing like playing it on the real console. Although, the Wii is amazing for SNES, NES, and N64 emulation, as well as GB, GBC, GBA emulation. Even though the Wii will play GC games, I still have my modified NGC DOL-001, with a Xeno 2.0 chip, latest revision. I tweaked the pot to 205 ohms, replaced the casing with a full translucent blue casing that fits standard dvd-r. Not to mention, component cables


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

C-Kronos said:
			
		

> I have the newest revision of the PS2 Slim in the US, got a Modbo 4.0 chip with the matrix infinity 1.99 firmware, soldered it in, and it works perfectly.
> 
> *I don't really care about the HDD use*



...it's a PS2 - who does? XD

I agree, DVD's are perfectly fine.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone can figure out what it's saying from the Google-translated site, but here's what it says in normal English.  



Spoiler



?1 ??????????????????????HDD???????1GB??10?7374???????????????????????????(1GB?10?????????????)????????????????????????????????????HDD??????????????HDD??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?1 The free HDD space amount displayed in "Settings," "System Settings" and "System Info" calculates 1GB as 737,400,000 bytes, and as such, the numerical value shown in this manual (1GB calculated as 1 billion bytes) is lower.  Although the methods used to calculate these values differ, the actual amount of usable hard drive space does not change.  Furthermore, some of the hard drive space is reserved for the operating system, so the amount of space designated for the user is that which is not being utilized by the system.

?2 ??????????????????????????
?2 We cannot guarantee that all external devices will work.

?3 HDMI ver1.3a??????"Deep Color"?"x.v.Color (xvYCC)" ?"HD lossless audio format"?????????
?3 Supports "Deep Color" as defined in the HDMI ver 1.3a specification, "x.v.Color (xvYCC)," and "HD lossless audio" formats.

???????????????? ?????????????????????????
?This product is not compatible with "PlayStation 2" software.

?BD??????BD-ROM??????????????????????????????????BD?HD??????????????HDMI???????????????
?In order to view Blu-ray Disc video software (BD-ROM) or copyrighted content (broadcast programs, etc.) in HD quality, use of an HDMI cable is required (sold separately).


The stuff I didn't translate is pretty straightforward and hard to mess up, even with Google Translate.

I also changed the title of the thread to prevent any more confusion.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 20, 2011)

this sucks!! i should trade in my ps3 for one of these LOL. i want ps2 games on it now so i can play some ps2 games i missed.
BC or not i'm confused?!?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure everyone can figure out what it's saying from the Google-translated site, but here's what it says in normal English.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to ask for that, ty.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 20, 2011)

damn that sucks... no BC oh well i could always go out and buy one and hack it myself i guess...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Of course when Nintendo makes a console revision people think it's so fucking amazing.


Nintendo doesn't make _*console*_ revisions.

Colour changes don't count.

Anyways, I really need to get a PS3.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do.

The DS Lite, The DSi, The DSiXL, the GBASP, The Slim Gameboy, The NES which is a revision of the Famicom...

They count as revisions.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yes they do.
> 
> The DS Lite, The DSi, The DSiXL, the GBASP, The Slim Gameboy, The NES which is a revision of the Famicom...
> 
> They count as revisions.


Consoles _*/=/*_ Handhelds


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they're handheld consoles.  Though if you mean home consoles and handheld systems, I still said the NES.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah. 
You know what I mean.

Anyways, it wouldn't make sense to bring up *handhelds* in a topic about *consoles*.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 21, 2011)

Compatible with PS2 software?

Wootz~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Compatible with PS2 software?
> 
> Wootz~
> 
> ...


I edited my post.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok I'll get this instead of a vita (maybe).

Since I already have a 3DS it would be pointless to get another handheld.

Or should I get a 360 + vita instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okok enough, 

Not backwards compatible with PS2? Darn!!!! >


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Is anybody surprised that there is still no PS2 backwards compatibility? I'm sure half the reason is to cut production costs (no point in upping costs now when you had to take a loss for years to sell the system), but the PS2 actually does still sell. New games are still periodically made for it, though no big titles.

The PS2 has long outlived its projected market lifespan.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh YES they do!

NES versions 1 and 2

SNES versions 1 and 2

GameCube version 1 w/Digital Out  and version 2 w/o Digital Out

Wii and all of those damn drive changes the biggest change being the Wii systems that came out in July of 2009.

Yes, the "consumer features" don't change (with the exception of GameCube and it's latter lack of Digital Out) but the innards do go through changes.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 21, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because of Piracy.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Prove it


Notice how older D2 drives have the advantage to play burned games while the newer D3 drives on the New Wii's blocked that exploit. 
With uprgaded IOS's. (But as always it was hacking has a turn around, and made burned games to work with the D3 dirves)
SAME EXACT REASON sony is releasing a PS3 with a new drive, to block piracy.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why would they do that?  PS3 games are large and usually played from sources other than disks due to their size.


----------



## tommzy2 (Jun 21, 2011)

my 160 gb isnt compatible with ps2 games and i got it 9 months ago.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that in some cases their are console revisions that has to do with blocking piracy, though I wouldn't say that would be it for all revisions.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 21, 2011)

good thing im looking for a ps3 of the origional modes yes the 60 gig. they had the best BC in my honest opinion.

damn stupid typo


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> good thing im looking for a ps2 of the origional modes yes the 60 gig. they had the best BC in my honest opinion.


Don't you mean "PS3" instead of "PS2"?

Oh, you noticed.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats what i meant im tired after working all day and i mistook a 2 for a 3 you know an easy mistake i meant playstaion 3 ya know the consol of MGS4 and disgaea 3.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2011)

So no backwards compatibility? What's the point?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> So no backwards compatibility? What's the point?



The point is to deter people from buying the system just to hack it, as this version of the system has even more done to it to prevent hacks. Kind of like later PS2 models. No real point, not a whole lot of improvements. But people were still buying the system, so newer buyers were deterred from hacking.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 27, 2011)

Teardown of new model with pics:
http://pocketnews.cocolog-nifty.com/pkns/2...ch-3000b-6.html

Partial Google Translation from page:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Before decomposition, CECH-CECH-new 2500 3000 differences in appearance.
> 
> No change to gloss from shiny smooth surface finish with a glossy plastic body parts and front side
> Becomes black in color from silver Purapatsu part / Power Eject button, eliminating the backlight, eliminating the eject button LED on the top
> ...



To summarize, basically it's uglier and cheaper to make, lol. 
And the BD drive has Xbox-style AP. That's it.


----------

